# Milk?



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 31, 2008)

Can tegus drink milk?


----------



## tupinambis (Apr 1, 2008)

All reptiles are lactose intolerant.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Apr 1, 2008)

very much so.


----------



## nat (Apr 1, 2008)

I imagine ingestion of milk would result in a really uncomfortable experience for any lizard. No milk products!


----------

